
Opinion: Why WordPress Gutenberg Editor Is a Failure - indigoman
https://wpindigo.com/gutenberg-editor-failure/
======
zelphirkalt
Whenever I can, I switch to the code editor,becayse I cannot trust the WYSIWYG
one not to insert useless markup. Inserting shortcodes did not work, as it is
interpreted as text, instead of shortcode.

